# Where to find the breed I want??



## sc00ter4900 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello I have done some research and found a rabbit type that I like. Chinchillas Rabbits. The question is how do I get a pair? I'm in Taunton Massachusetts. any ideas would be great. Thanks Scotty


----------



## currycomb (Jan 25, 2010)

i know this doesn't help you any, but saw some chinchilla bucks on craigslist here in so. ill, 40.00 each. after seeing their picture, i may have 2 does here. the one is a super mom, had 11 and raised them all, and can't find a runt in the litter.


----------



## tleventer (Jan 26, 2010)

Look on the ARBA website and find shows near you.  If they host Chin classes, you know there will be breeders at the shows.  Good luck!


----------



## whiteconfections (Jan 27, 2010)

Definately, look around at shows in your area, they are so much fun and are a great resource for supplies and new rabbits!

CAUTION!  Make sure to get a rabbit checked out by someone you trust at a show like this; people have been known to lie to make a quick sale.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 12, 2010)

There are two shows coming up next month in Taunton, MA that I will be attending, on the 7th and then on the 21rst.
 Go here  and click on MA at the top of the page, it will jump you down to the section for MA shows. The top show in the section is the one on the 7th, and then further down is the one on the 21rst. Nancy Platt is the show secretary and she is very nice, if you email her she will be able to tell you the address and time for the show, most start at 9am.

 She may even be able to give you the contact info for a Chin breeder that you can set up to meet at the show...


----------



## Goatzilla (Feb 12, 2010)

Jenna, I'll probably see you at the one on the 7th. I'll be there snooping around for some new FW blood, lol.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL, it'll be nice to meet you. Look for the grooming table that says "Joie de Vive" on it


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Feb 12, 2010)

I take it that your talking about March? I would like to go but it depends on me getting a sunday off. How much do they charge to visit a show to see what its all about? Thanks Scotty


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 12, 2010)

I've never been to a rabbit show where they charged admission. There have been a few that were held in conjunction with a fair, the fair may have had a gate charge, but the rabbit show was free. If you are showing rabbits, there is a charge per rabbit per show(usually $3 around here.) As an example, if I were to go to a double show, and I had 3 rabbits that I wanted to enter, that would cost me $3 per class x 3 rabbits x 2 classes = $18 in entry fees. The sponsoring club(s) may award trophies, ribbons, or some other nifty prizes, but I've never been to a show where they awarded a cash prize, either.

One thing I have found, rabbit people are the talkin'est bunch you'll ever meet. We all go home hoarse from "talking rabbit" all day. (Another breeder suggested it was because nobody else wants to hear it!!)


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Feb 13, 2010)

So at this show in Taunton can I find the american chinchilla rabbit? Also looking for a male meat rabbit mut for the other mut that I have. Im not sure what you call a mixxed breed rabbit ? LOL

Scotty


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 13, 2010)

There will be no charge for admission.

 Yes, I meant the shows in March, I apologize for not stating that.

 You should be able to find someone selling Chins. They are a popular breed.
 Now, whether they will have something for sale on show day or not, I'm not certain, but you could at least hook up with a breeder and arrange a future purchase.

 As for cross bred buns, you most likely won't find those for sale at a show. I haven't personally ever seen crossed for sale at show.
 For this, you want Craigslist or the like... Try an Auction barn too, there is Danny's Auction in MA. 

 IF you cannot make it to the shows because of work (I know ALL about that, my husband works every Sunday and we always to juggle show days), I can scope someone out for you and get you the contact info..
 Or even pick up a rabbit for you if you know exactly what you want (buck, doe, both) and then you could come get them from me or meet me in Swansea where my husband works to pick them up.

 Let me know, I will definately be at both shows.


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Feb 13, 2010)

JoieDeViveRabbitry said:
			
		

> There will be no charge for admission.
> 
> Yes, I meant the shows in March, I apologize for not stating that.
> 
> ...


Thanks i will know more the closer we get to that date. I have to admit between chicken people and rabbit people Im getting some realy good info. Thanks . How much do you think an American Chin would run for? Thanks Scotty


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 13, 2010)

From what I have personally seen, you are probably looking at between $35 for pet stock and $60+ for really nice stock. 
 Are these going to be for pets or show/breeding?

 I just searched the ARBA site for AC breeders and only found 3, two in CA and 1 in VA.

 I will see if there is a New England Chin club or something and get back to you...

 Keep in mind that if you cannot find anyone with them you may have to travel for them.
 I drove 600 miles one way for my starter stock when I got into French Angoras. It was SO worth it though!


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Feb 13, 2010)

This is all new to me but was thinking of shows but then again I'm not even sure if I'm going to like the shows.LOL who am I kidding I know I'll like the shows.    I'm looking for a hobby . I'm not stuck to any sertain breed yet. I like the look of the American chinchilla rabbit. I also like the wild looking rabbit too. So I'm hoping by going to a show I can see and talk to people about the different breeds. Thanks Scotty


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 15, 2010)

Your best bet is to get your butt to a show, any show and just look around... Find what you like. 

 When you find a rabbit that stops you in your tracks, gives you cold sweats and/or makes you drool on yourself... Well you've found the breed for you. 

 Or maybe you're just nuts like me  Good luck!


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Feb 15, 2010)

JoieDeViveRabbitry said:
			
		

> Your best bet is to get your butt to a show, any show and just look around... Find what you like.
> 
> When you find a rabbit that stops you in your tracks, gives you cold sweats and/or makes you drool on yourself... Well you've found the breed for you.
> 
> Or maybe you're just nuts like me  Good luck!


Sounds like when I met my wife LOL I know suck up points 
Scotty


----------

